# Grizzly 0750G Feed Question



## joshua_ (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out if it's fine to run the feed selector between left and right to make it in neutral.......

Here is a link to the lathe for anyone who might need to see it.   http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-x-36-Gunsmithing-Lathe/G0750G



I can choose for the feed to be left and back or right and forward.  I can hit the lever in the middle of those two and it doesn't engage the feed at all.  I do some processes where I don't need the power feed and thought I'd leave it in neutral if that was ok for my lathe.  I read through and asked a buddy and couldn't come up with a good answer.  It's also very quiet when the power feed isn't engaged.  



For those who can't tell..... I'm still learning a lot about this lathe.  

Thanks


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 20, 2014)

As long as there is no danger of it slipping into gear when in the neutral position, I don't see a problem.  My lathe actually has a neutral position for the feed engagement.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 20, 2014)

I also have the G0750 lathe. I would not balance the feed direction level in between forward and back.  On this lathe there is no detent to hold the selector in the neutral.  You risk having the selector move while you are working.  This is not something I would try for some hypothetical benifit of not moving the power feed rod.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 20, 2014)

:+1:    No reason to do that. If you are not using power feed just let it spin won't hert a thing. If that lever happened to move while it is running it will grind the gears.


----------



## joshua_ (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Dog (Aug 21, 2014)

That's surprising. Does not seem like a good design to have no neutral for the feed. When using the high end speeds to have to have all that gear turning (with the accompanying wear and noise) does not seem good.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 21, 2014)

On my PM1236 there is actually a detent for the middle on the feed direction lever. I use neutral quite often. Prevent unnecessary wear on the feedrod or leadscrew & also quiets down tge lathe a bit.


----------



## joshua_ (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah, I'd like to be able to hit -N-.  

I wonder if anyone has figured out how to 'fix' it......

Maybe on a slow day I'll take a look and see if I can figure anything out.  

Thanks yall.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 21, 2014)

joshua_ said:


> Yeah, I'd like to be able to hit -N-.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has figured out how to 'fix' it......
> 
> ...




 I looked at parts list for your machine. It looks like there is a detint ball and spring in the handle. Looks like it might ride on the casting. If so it would be easey to do. Take the set screw spring and ball out get it centered in nutral and drill a dimple through the hole just the tip of the bit.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 21, 2014)

The G0750G headstock controls are very similar to the PM1236, it may be as simple as just drilling the detent for it.


----------



## joshua_ (Aug 21, 2014)

I think I will mess with it.  Thanks Yall. 

I'm a few weeks behind right now so it may be just a bit before I get to it.  

I'll post up results when I get to mess with it.  


Thanks


----------



## tmarks11 (Aug 21, 2014)

joshua_ said:


> I can choose for the feed to be left and back or right and forward.  I can hit the lever in the middle of those two and it doesn't engage the feed at all.


The manual for my lathe (G0709G) refers to that as the "disengaged middle position".  The G4003G manual calls it the "neutral position". I was surprised to find that your manual does not reference such a position.

I doubt you risk any damage or problems by using your lathe in this position, but personally I would never do that. I use power feed at some point every time the spindle is turning unless I am polishing a part. 

Keeping the feed rod disengaged like this is not going to make your machine last longer.  Wearing out QCGB gears is not the normal failure mode at end of life for lathes.


----------



## epanzella (Aug 22, 2014)

The lever looks identical to the one on my G4003G and I run it in the middle quite often. It not only saves wear and tear but it's dead quiet.


----------



## Walsheng (Aug 22, 2014)

I run my G4003G in the neutral position unless I am feeding something.  Not so much not to wear it out as to have one less item spinning so less of a chance of getting something caught in it.  Back in my toolmaking days we all wore denim aprons and you just get used to avoiding snag hazards as much as possible.

John


----------



## joshua_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I appreciate all of yall chiming in.


----------

